# Siamese



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Picking up our first siamese on Monday! exciting


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great! Are they show type mice?


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes they are


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow, got 2 bucks and 2 does, they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic, it'll be good to have some show type as well as the astrex. It'll give you two different things to focus on. I am in the same boat with my show type blues and my pet types. Any photos?


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

JayneAlison said:


> Fantastic, it'll be good to have some show type as well as the astrex. It'll give you two different things to focus on. I am in the same boat with my show type blues and my pet types. Any photos?


Be nice to have someone who's doing the same 
I'll try and pop some on later x


----------

